
KFC reports user credential breaches as result of website "targeting" - Shanea93
http://i.imgur.com/Znf2roS.png
======
Shanea93
It appears that this happened a few days ago, but they only just sent me an
email today informing me so I assume a few other people don't know as well.
Probably not a bad shout to let your loved ones know that they should change
their password (which they probably use everywhere) if they too have a love of
Chicken.

